# Joey at 5 months



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Running at the park










Being forced to stay and pose for pictures















































Where is my stick?










Found it!










Zoomies in the water


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

I have never seen a baby greyhound, and I must say he is amazingly adorable! He has such a tiny little face!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

You always take such great pictures!


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

That's a baby greyhound?!?!? Wherever did you find it! OMG! I've never seen one, only heard about them in the story books


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes, Joey is a Greyhound- his pedigree: Greyhound Race and Breeding He is NGA bred, but mother stepped on him and broke his leg so he will never be able to race. I adopted him at 8 weeks. 

The day we got him for size comparison









Other baby pics


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Love the pics, I looked long and hard for a baby greyhound, never could find one, we had adopted a five year old and wanted another.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

I have had plenty of retired racers. They are great. This is my second puppy. I probably wouldn't have gotten him if Riddick hadn't died to so suddenly. He was 10 months old- got him at 7 weeks and he dropped dead running across the yard. Necropsy revealed it was cardiomyopathy and there was nothing we could have done for him. I took it very hard. I was the sobbing, screaming crazy lady clutching a dead dog in the front yard. That was February this year. 

Then on Facebook one of the rescues I've adopted from posted this picture and the rest is history!


----------

